# Greenfield Filter



## clark100 (Aug 12, 2008)

What CPT code would you use to report a Greenfield filter placement... we're having trouble locating that code?


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 13, 2008)

What about 37620


----------



## clark100 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, that's what we ended up using, so let's hope it's right.  A couple of codes sounded good ~ I can't think of the other right now....


----------



## lisammy (Aug 13, 2008)

Was a venacavagram preformed at the same time, if so you should also bill 36010.  Then also a 75825-26 or 75940-26if you don't have a venacavagram if youare billing for S&I.


----------



## kgarner (Dec 16, 2008)

*Green filter*

Be careful charging a venogram with placement. Some physicians perform this with a sheath and you can't charge 36010. Report has to state catheter placed in IVC in order to charge for it.


----------

